# grapple bucket (home made)



## devonhubb (Apr 13, 2009)

There is a ton of information on building grapples on the tractorbynet.com forum.


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 13, 2009)

http://ctocf.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=fel&action=display&thread=290


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 13, 2009)

What model loader? Many newer models it's as simple as buying the grapple, welding on the mounting brackets to the bucket, and running an extra hydraulic line.

Most of these are made as a bale/silage grapples though, and I think I'd rather have a dedicated rock bucket with a grapple on it if I were moving a lot of wood. Something like this one: (from anbo mfg web site)


----------



## wdchuck (Apr 14, 2009)

devonhubb said:


> There is a ton of information on building grapples on the tractorbynet.com forum.



:agree2:


Have spent too much time on that site lately with the same idea in mind. 

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/...5701d1238637392-my-grapple-build-img_2756.jpg


----------



## mercer_me (Apr 14, 2009)

If I don't have my skidder home when I cut firewood behind my house I use my 50hp Alis Chalmers tractor and I can push logs up realy good with just my bucket with no forks or graple.


----------



## coog (Apr 14, 2009)

catfish1 said:


> Hello all,
> This is my first post on the firewood side. This may seem an odd question, but does anyone have an idea to turn a regular front end loader from John Deere into a sort of grapple bucket for moving individual logs? I'm moving more and more logs all the time, and my back is getting sore. Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...



I have a grapple on my Kubota and love it, but the best low-cost idea I've seen(I think it was here) was to take a couple of leaf springs and bolt them to each inside edge of your bucket.It creates a lifting 'fork' that use to lift logs.I wish I could claim credit for the idea.


----------



## Northland (Apr 19, 2009)

I bought a Tatro bucket grapple for $400 http://www.tatrosite.com/
and a WR Long valve kit ($600) Valve Kits for my B7800 a few year ago.

No rear ports required and I can use the QD hoses to power a hydraulic splitter when I buy one.

For a $1000 total it has been a great investment for me as I use it often for moving the maple trees I fell for firewood-no dirty wood. 

It stays on all year round now.

Here's the latest TBN link- http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/attachments/140670-grapple.html

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/kubota-owning-operating/140524-new-w-r-long-grapple.html


----------

